# Ghostly rocking chair...



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I had trouble finding ideas for this prop...looked all over the web and found very little so we just figured it out this weekend. It's actually, very simple! Just a wiper motor and some scrap plywood. I can't wait to see it with fog...Check out the video. :devil:

http://littlekeylime.com/hill_house_haunt/hauntedrockingchair.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ghostie, assume job on the chair. Well done!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Passing by your proch would make do a double take! Simple props are the creepiest.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I would leave the chair just like that, very creepy.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ghostie, assume job on the chair. Well done!


Yes Jeff, I think he did a good job on the chair, so your assumption is correct. You sound kinda like Yoda on this one.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks! It's always fun to finish a prop in one weekend...Versus, three months!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I like your chair...good job. I've wanted to do something like this in the nursery room that we have in our walk through but I have no idea of what I'm doing when it comes to that stuff. My best chance of getting this done is to pray that I have an actual ghost who is tired of flying around and wants to come sit over at the haunt for 3 nights LOL.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

trishaanne said:


> I like your chair...good job. I've wanted to do something like this in the nursery room that we have in our walk through but I have no idea of what I'm doing when it comes to that stuff. My best chance of getting this done is to pray that I have an actual ghost who is tired of flying around and wants to come sit over at the haunt for 3 nights LOL.


Or maybe you could feed Vlad one evening and make him do it. 

I'm adding a skeleton in a rocking chair to my setup this year, a-la the instructions on Scary Terry's site.

http://www.scary-terry.com


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Trishaanne, might you have pictures of your nursery? I think they're the creepiest! Like the scene on Ghost Ship with all the horrible drawings the kids did and the presence on the toy rocking horse. And a music box really adds to the terror! Would LOVE to see what you've done...

When I first looked at terry's site it seemed like his setup wouldn't work for our chair, but after looking at it again, I think it would work fine too. I just wanted the motor in the back so you couldn't see it as we weren't going to cover our chair...yeah, that guy does wonders with wiper motors...and his fcg is one of the best I've seen...

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hehehe...feed Vlad! That one made me smile Zombie, thanks alot! 

I don't have any pics of last years haunt at all because the camera died but we had a child sized bed, a bookcase filled with kids Halloween theme books, blocks that spelled out "Help me", "Beware" and "I want to play with you". There were ripped up curtains, a creepy soundtrack with children giggling and then crying for mommy and toys scattered on the floor. There was a chair next to the bed where the nanny was sitting and a child in the bed. These were my cousins kid and her friend, which I managed to recruit to help us oout one night. Sometimes they would sit there and pretend to be dummies (very easy to do in a dimly lit room) sometimes the nanny would move, or she would be sitting there reading a story to the kid in the bed. Sometimes the one in the bed would walk towards the guests with a headless doll asking for help finding her dollys head. I know it sounds kind of campy but it worked great. This was the first time my cousin was not afraid to come into the yard at all (she's 11) and she wanted to help out. She's kind of small so she fit in there perfectly. I gave them some guidelines of what the haunt was and then turned them loose to improvise a bit. They changed it up for each group that went through so those guests couldnt go out and tell their friends what to expect. This years nursery has expanded alot with things I've been picking up all year....I can't wait to set up! How many days are left? This year I'm going to get tons of pictures too..during the set up, daytime pics and nighttime pics, and I plan on video taping it. I figure watching it throughout the year will help me see what worked and what didn't and what I may need to change around.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Sounds awesome. And the messages in the blocks was brilliant. As a mother, this one really scares me. But I like to be scared! I am looking forward to seeing your photos for 06...You should really do the haunted rocking chair, or crib, or horse or something! It would be perfect with everything else you're doing and its so easy...Where did you get the soundtrack for the children giggling? Might it have been at Dave's Forbidden Crypts website? I think he has some like that...Thanks for posting, you've inspired me to scare the daylights out of all the mothers in my neighborhood!

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html

And have you seen the Haunted Hallowed Grounds site? They've got a girl in a nursery calling out to her mother (I can only guess), saying,"I am here"...and the mother in the graveyard calling back to her saying, "rest now"...Its my favorite haunt website. Really cool!

http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/hhg.htm Go to the "Images" and surf from there...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That turned out great Ghostie. A very natural movement and timing. Never mind putting a prop in it, I'd like to pass out in there myself, looks relaxing!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Doesn't it?! I usually sit there in the evenings to wind down and read...my dog was really freaked to see it moving without me in it! Ha ha. Simple minds...Thanks for the compliment, we're really happy with it too. Our battery charger has different settings of power so we can make it go faster, but I think the more subtle the better...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job on the rocking chair. I checked out your website too. Great idea for the fence, my husband was just asking me how i was going to store mine. Maybe i can do a little reorganizing and take it back apart. Was it worth it? Or will you have alot of touch ups for this year...thanks


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments! Actually we made the fence this year, set it up/broke it down twice and it still looks fantastic. The black paint on the pvc stuck quite nicely (because we pre-cleaned/rubbed them with Scotchbrite)...We're very happy with the design. The only drawback is the fact that the vertical poles aren't totally even due to the ground not being perfectly flat...

Hope that helped!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Ghostie, I friggin' love it!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Krylon has become my new favorite paint company. Have you tried the black paint made exclusively for plastic?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Sickie, we did try it, but ran out and ended up using .88 cent cans from Menards for the rest of the fence and it worked equally well in this project...Neat stuff, that krylon paint though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

After coming out with their H2O spray, they won converted me. heh


----------

